# CDT review



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Some of you have seen my build thread with the Memphis gear. While I absolutely love the amps and subs, the mids and highs left something off the table for me. And the next step up for them was $550 a pair comps which I was not willing to spend as no one had heard them.
So I asked a friend if anyone on the forum liked CDT. Someone did and recommended exactly the models that fit my factory locations.
The model numbers I ordered were:
Front doors- CL69SUBCF










Back doors- CL6EBE










and for the factory dash location- Unity 8.0 Wideband










I did solder the connections as I did with the Memphis gear. I also have 14ga wire ran to all locations from the Memphis Sixfive 400.4.v2










as you can see from the next two pictures, the CDT speakers have more build and mass than the similarly priced Memphis Reference mids/comps.

















Now the wideband mid/tweet does have MUCH more range than the type M tweeter it was replacing. I had the active crossovers set at 90/2500 with the old and I now have them set at 70/500. This changes the from soundstage greatly. Music is much more engaging and full bodied.
After getting all of them installed, panels back on, adding some fast rings to the setup, changing crossovers, I took it for multiple drives. I still have to do the tuning and will be getting some help from @jtrosky (when he has time - grateful for the offer to help too) when I get the DSP Mic this weekend. 

So here are my initial thoughts for the speakers as it relates to the tracks I listened to:
(Note all songs were played at lossless on Apple Music with CarPlay)

First song: 




This track is a chill edm one that is a go to for me. Very subtle nuances that I am familiar with. The major change here was the surrounding effect with the widebands. Amazing sound that seem to emanate from everywhere. Mid bass was so punchy.

second song:





Showing my age with this one. Fun track with amazing mid effects on the synth. Here I was noticing massive volume increase from the echoing mid riffs. Plus the highs with so crisp and clean. Nothing fatiguing and I had it up at ear bleeding levels.

last track for review:





this one is always fun. So much dynamic sounds and just a great song. The major takeaways here was on the mid bass. When the drum rolls hit (after the dropping bomb whistle) they were so powerful. Just like I had subs in the doors. Just stunning.

Overall, I am immensely happy with the new setup and cannot wait to tune it.
Please let me know if you have any questions about this or the setup. 

thanks for reading.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TrashPanda said:


> View attachment 303802


okay, I gotta say... please tell me this isn't done. This thing will have all sorts of nasty resonance. Midranges that arent sealed well will always have a nasty resonance in the 400-1.2k region. Not a good way to evaluate a speaker


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> okay, I gotta say... please tell me this isn't done. This thing will have all sorts of nasty resonance. Midranges that arent sealed well will always have a nasty resonance in the 400-1.2k region. Not a good way to evaluate a speaker


It's a closed back 2 inch full range. It's already sealed. 
I haven't heard them but the people that have them seem to really like them.


----------



## e39 touring (Oct 19, 2012)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> It's a closed back 2 inch full range. It's already sealed.
> I haven't heard them but the people that have them seem to really like them.


Maybe skiZeR should tRy them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

e39 touring said:


> Maybe skiZeR should tRy them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not really his steez man.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> okay, I gotta say... please tell me this isn't done. This thing will have all sorts of nasty resonance. Midranges that arent sealed well will always have a nasty resonance in the 400-1.2k region. Not a good way to evaluate a speaker


Not sure I understand? It has (no fully sealed but…) fast rings around the back and poly fill beyond that. Sounds good to me. 
maybe it personal preference but then again, you have not heard these speakers.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> Not sure I understand? It has (no fully sealed but…) fast rings around the back and poly fill beyond that. Sounds good to me.
> maybe it personal preference but then again, you have not heard these speakers.


Whoa whoa whoa....I thought they were sealed back dome midrange? If the back is open skiz is right


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

…


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't think that he meant "fully sealed" as in being in a sealed "enclosure" (obviously, he can't see the back of them and would have no idea if they were fully sealed in the back or not). I'm assuming that he is talking about making sure that there are no air leaks between the speaker and the baffle and the baffle and the dash - and/or having some sort of fastring-type foam to help seal it to the dashboard grille? Then again, he really didn't explain what he means, so I'm just speculating. 

I would venture to say that most people don't put their mids in a fully sealed "enclosure", do they? Especially for OEM locations. From what I've seen, most people run them IB...

All of that being said, I have actually done it both ways with the Unity 8. When I bought the Unity 8's, I bought the pod versions, since I wasn't sure if I was going to install them in the OEM dash locations (IB, firing up into the windshield) - or if I was going to use the pods and put them more directly "on-axis" - on top of the dash. Originally, I ran them IB in my OEM dash locations for the longest time. Out of boredom - and because the topic of using polyfill around the back of the speakers came up on the other forum - regarding in-dash installs like this, I decided to try installing them in the dash with the pods (so the pods are actually attached while installed in the OEM dash locations). I would say that it made a slight improvement - but certainly nothing major. I'd keep it in mind for a potential improvement down the road if you feel the need, but definitely wouldn't rush out to get pods... These speakers work really well either way, in my experience.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

They sound fantastic to me. So I have to think that what he thinks is terrible, not everyone does.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ohhhh I didn't realize they had a pod and a non-pod version. 
If that's the nonpod version....I take back everything. and that....most likely could sound better. But I've never used or heard them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

All im wondering is how someone can evaluate equipment in an install that is clearly not finished and not even tuned. Come on, guys..


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Sorry if you missed it, I said it was not tuned and these were my initial thoughts. Not quite sure why you’re so legalistic in everything.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I still don't even know what he means by the "midranges that aren't sealed..." comment. Aren't sealed in what way?? He may have a valid point - but I can't read minds yet, so I honestly don't know.

Don't worry about it - it's all good - it's pretty obvious that this was just a very preliminary "first impression" after doing a simple speaker swap. That's it. Most people understand that.  People do it all of the time - after swapping speakers, after swapping DSPs, after installing deadener - etc - just very "preliminary" thoughts before doing a full retune, etc. If you don't post them right away, it's kind of easy to lose track of the first impressions.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> I still don't even know what he means by the "midranges that aren't sealed..." comment. Aren't sealed in what way?? He may have a valid point - but I can't read minds yet, so I honestly don't know.


Sealed to the baffle


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

I suppose I could mount weather stripping to the front, stack it at an angle, to try and seal the front side also. Just hard because the top of the speaker is very close to the factory grille while the bottom is a good 2” plus away.

Back side should be suffice with the fast ring/poly combo.


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice! I can't wait to try the CDT 69's myself in the mom-van. Glad you like them!


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok i think i might know what @SkizeR meant by "not sealed". In the picture he referenced the speaker of only held down by 2 screws not the full 4 it's intended to be mounted with. Also in the picture it kinda looks on the lower right corner that the mounting surface of the speaker isn't flush with the surface of the mounting adapter being used. That would make it "not sealed" and i would agree not the best way to mount them at all. That being said it could be an illusion as to the angle the shot was taken. But I definitely would be sure to use all 4 screws to attach it. And if indeed it's not flush to the adapter surface, fix it so that it is. Definitely don't want the front and back waves to have such easy access to each other. 

I ordered a pair of these Unity (non pod) myself and just admit very impressed with the build quality and fit and finish are much better than their price would assume. I did get them "refurbished" but for the life of me i see no signs of that and the box didn't mention that anywhere. Have not installed then yet as i want to give an honest attempt at running my car as is before changing to these but i do look forward to it. Many many users are very happy with the m their CDT sets and from impression only, i get it. Peace! 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

I used two screws ILO four as the screws would interfere with the mounting plate.
I am planning on adding some weather stripping in there to seal the front, but the backs did have it between the plate and the baffle, and also had the rubber rings between the speaker and plate.
I would be happy to update some pics when done. Hopefully the Authorities in here go easy on me. I’m no pro here. Using what works.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

LOL, no install authorities are gonna knock on your door man. Just want you to have the best possible results from your system. Seal the front from the back really well and you be good. As for the screws interfering below, you can install them and cut off the back so it clears. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

THX0849 said:


> LOL, no install authorities are gonna knock on your door man. Just want you to have the best possible results from your system. Seal the front from the back really well and you be good. As for the screws interfering below, you can install them and cut off the back so it clears.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Yeah unfortunately the mounting plate is a cheap plastic Metra one and as soon as I tried to grind off the screw, it melted the hole and I lost traction. This is why there’s only two screws on that side. I am in contact with @DeLander And maybe I can get lucky and he can make some very thin mounting plates for these stock locations. For now I’m just gonna go in heavy with some weatherstripping.


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the pics and post. I have never heard the CDT's but I will definitely check them out some more.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

TrashPanda said:


> Yeah unfortunately the mounting plate is a cheap plastic Metra one and as soon as I tried to grind off the screw, it melted the hole and I lost traction. This is why there’s only two screws on that side. I am in contact with @DeLander And maybe I can get lucky and he can make some very thin mounting plates for these stock locations. For now I’m just gonna go in heavy with some weatherstripping.


Yes! I'm working with him in the midbass adapters for my WRX. Super nice guy and very detail oriented. Pleasure working with him on the project. He'll definitely get that done for you. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

THX0849 said:


> Yes! I'm working with him in the midbass adapters for my WRX. Super nice guy and very detail oriented. Pleasure working with him on the project. He'll definitely get that done for you.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


CDT's in a WRX? Hehe, I had good old Cambia's in my 2002 WRX. This is about 20 years ago!


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Had some Euros in my 2004 Accord too.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Pic of my old CDT driver.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Ok. 
so hopefully Skeezer has builds to worry about

Been almost a couple weeks
The drivers have settled down some and I also spent some time dealing and creating foam surrounds between the dash Unity’s and the OEM grille. 
Also, the electrical wiring has been upgraded (see the build thread)

More of a soundstage is being presented. Meaning the imaging has widened where mixed that way and center image is a very nice lock. 6x9’s seem to be getting lower and lower in their reach.

I do hope some of you come to the SQology Event in September in Dawsonville GA to hear it.


----------



## cookpetaluma (2 mo ago)

Thought I’d chime in. CDT has been around for quite sometime. They make great value speaker sets as well as high end sets. The materials on all models are great and sound it amazing with the various models and levels I have had. Just posting this to say, don’t be afraid to give them a try. The upstage systems are my favorite!! Happy listening!!


----------

